# Looking for tips in electronic music production?



## Ghostface (Apr 21, 2013)

I posted two songs that I made using FL studio,Im just a beginner I was wondering if some more experienced people could give me some tips on what my music lacks and where I should make improvements. My styles consist of Drum and Bass, Trance, and Breakbeats. I mostly use audio samples to create beats.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 21, 2013)

Posting links to what you have already done would help.


----------



## Ghostface (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry about that here are the links:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10423183/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10421828/


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 22, 2013)

Just left my own constructive critiques on your pieces.


----------



## Ghostface (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Python Blue, I appreciate it.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 23, 2013)

The Dnb piece was pretty good in my opinion. As Python Blue said, it gets a little repetitive, so a few unexpected fills or a major change in the bassline might be a nice addition.
For one of your first tries, this is _very_ good. 

For the other piece I can think of no tips to give right now other than that it is also a little repetitive, but I see from the submission page that you already know that.
I really enjoyed this one.


----------

